# Wrong Name Comes Up On Posts



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

I tried to post a comment today on one of the forums. I signed in correctly with my e-mail address and password. When the post came up, it came up with the incorrect name! I am Cookie, but the post came up under "Contemplative". I deleted it but don't know what's happening or how to correct it. First time this has ever happened to me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's really odd...we don't have a member by that name.  Your name appears fine now!

Let us know if it happens again!

Betsy


----------



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

If you go to Kindle Discussion "My Moment of Terror" and scroll down about a dozen postings, you will see 2 deleted ones from CONTEMPLATIVE.  I took the content off since that wasn't my name, but perhaps if you check out the posting name you can track down what's happening. It worries me a little as I would not want anyone posting under my name!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You haven't been messing around with your profile, have you?  You actually can change the name that appears on your posts, although your login will remain the same.  FWIW, I see you as Cookie right now.  If you're worried about your account having been hacked, you should probably change your password.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

No...never changed the profile but I like your idea of changing the password.  I'll figure out how to do that and change it right away.  Probably worried over nothing but......never know!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cookie said:


> If you go to Kindle Discussion "My Moment of Terror"


I'm looking for this... which forum is it in?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Amazons-Wireless-Reading-Device/forum/Fx1D7SY3BVSESG/-/1

I hope I did this link correctly. I typed in Kindle Discussions in my browser....about 16 topics down you will see MY MOMENT OF TERROR.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah.... you were talking about _Amazon's_ forums... I think we all assumed you were talking about KindleBoards.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought I was on a Kindle discussion board!  So much to learn!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cookie said:


> I thought I was on a Kindle discussion board! So much to learn!


Well, you were. But it was under amazon's banner, not the kindleboards one. They're totally separate, except when we link to amazon so we can buy stuff but send Harvey some cashback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon is a commercial website -- arguably the premier on-line retailer in existence.    They happen to have some discussion boards so people can discuss their products, but they are not really monitored or anything, it's just customers discussing stuff -- admittedly, the Kindle section has gotten pretty popular.

KindleBoards is not directly affiliated with Amazon. . . . .it's pretty much just a fan site that Harvey set up when he looked in his crystal ball a couple of years ago and thought "this Kindle thing could be HUGE!". 

Point is: KindleBoards is completely separate from the Kindle discussion section at Amazon, though some folks who are members here do occasionally read and/or post over there.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks a million.  Since I have no idea what happened over there on the Amazon site, I think I will stay on the official Kindle Boards!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Cookie said:


> Thanks a million. Since I have no idea what happened over there on the Amazon site, I think I will stay on the official Kindle Boards!


Just to be clear: this site is not affiliated with amazon.com and thus is not "official."


----------



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

Many thanks for all of your feed back. I believe I have found the problem....and it was my mistake. Apparently, quite a long time ago, I registered on Amazon as "contemplative".....a very long time ago. Somehow that's where this comes from. I think it is now corrected.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, you're Cookie here at KB and we're glad to have you, and you'll 
find a lot of fun and super nice people on KB, who love to talk 
about Ks and a whole lot of other stuff.
deb


----------



## Cookie (Sep 5, 2009)

You are all very kind to a new poster stumbling through the postings and threads!  Once I get it all figured out I will enjoy the exchanges about our beloved Kindle, books, and whatever else strikes our fancy!!!!  You are patient and very nice people.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been here for over a year now, and I am on here everyday, if possible.
Sometimes, like today, I can be on all day and check on posts regularly 
throughout the day.  I'm sure you'll find some very interesting subjects
and forum members.
deb


----------

